# ytalk?



## Vigox63 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi,

*I* was searching a good chat server for 9.0 release to communicate between users logged in. *T*he stra*n*ge thing is that when *I* put talk --> username is checking for invitation but can't connect. And mesg yes was enabled on both. *I*'m using 9.0.


----------

